# Live rock question



## BayouGirl (Mar 6, 2012)

I must be missing something, but what is the point of buying pre-cured live rock if you just have to cure it again before adding it to an established aquarium?

ETA: Or even "cured" live rock, since it seems anything needs to be cured again when you get it home. I want to add some more to my tank, but it's kind of confusing.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

If you are buying Fully Cured Live Rock locally, there is no need to cure it again before throwing it in your tank. Its the shipped Cured Live Rock that will have die off on it, and therefore need to be Cured again. The Cured Live Rock you get locally, they should wrap it in a wet cloth or newspaper for your trip home. There is not enough time for there to be any or enough die off to throw your tank into a cycle. During shipping, some pieces will dry out, and die off. This is when you need to re-cure those pieces.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

madness got it right. I usually put it in sump for a couple of weeks just in case there are any hitch hiker pest(mantis shrimp{I've been fortunate with this process as they would be exceptionally hard to catch in DT}).


----------

